# أعن ضعف إيمانى _ †لنيافة الأنبا رافائيل†



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

*أعن ضعف إيمانى ...

ربى يسوع .. ما تزعلش !!
ناس كتير صدقوا أن شركات الأدوية تستطيع أن تعطينا الحديد فى شكل كبسولة لعلاج الأنيميا,
وهم أنفسهم غير مصدقين , أنك تستطيع أن تعطينا جسدك, 
فى شكل خبزة ودمك فى شكل أباركة!!
+++
بكل تأكيد طعم الكبسولة ولونها ليس مثل الحديد,
لكننا نؤمن ونصدق أنها حديد بالحقيقة,
وليس بالرمز أو بالمثال أو بالتذكار .
فكيف لا نصدق أن إلهنا الخالق القدير
 يجعل جسده فى خبزة ,
حتى ولو كان الطعم واللون والشكل يختلف عن شكل 
جسد الإنسان وطعمه ولونه !!
+++
هل يستطيع الناس أن يأكلوا حديدآ حتى يُشفَوا ؟
وهل يستطيع الناس أن يأكلوا لحمآ حيآ طريآ حتى يخلُصوا ؟
لماذا نصدق العالم ولا نصدق المسيح؟!
*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل و الرائع جداا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل و الرائع جداا​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ربى يسوع .. ما تزعلش !!
> ناس كتير صدقوا أن شركات الأدوية تستطيع أن تعطينا الحديد فى شكل كبسولة لعلاج الأنيميا,
> وهم أنفسهم غير مصدقين , أنك تستطيع أن تعطينا جسدك,
> فى شكل خبزة ودمك فى شكل أباركة!!*


*هلليلويا حبيبي الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك​


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هلليلويا حبيبي الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


هلليلويا....
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكم
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم


----------

